# My First Garden Railroad - C&RR



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I have finally taken the plunge







and started implementing my first garden railroad. I have been reading everything about them (including purchasing ten years worth of Garden Railways magazines) and listening to everyone on this site for great feedback, but enough was enough and it was time to move things forward. 

It took some time to properly understand scale vs gauge but thanks to everyone here and Marc Horovitz I was able to get the concepts through my thick head! 


So, how did I get started? I have been in N Gauge for about 10 years with an extensive layout in my basement however after attending a train show last January in Grand Rapids I purchased my first "G" Gauge set (before we go off the deep end I have a better understanding now







) Now I understand the reason they call it the (G)eriatric gauge as I could actually see the parts of the train up close!









I am a little bit of a crazy collector so I started to purchase the trains that interested me. I picked up some Lionel, LGB, Bachmann and USA Trains in addition to picking up about 200' of track. As I learned more about Gauge 1 I learned that not all scales look good together so I have decided that my primary scale will be 1:29. The main track loops (folded dog bone) will have a minimum radius of 5' with a slope of no more than 3 degrees. The mountain loops are 3' radius with slopes up to 8 degrees. These are for very select trains.


We have had to pick up Thomas and James (with five grand kids that love them they were a must!). 


I did pick up the buy of a life time in that also acquired about 600' of Aristocraft track with two USA Train engines and about 20 USA Train cars for about $800 off from Craigslist. It was a company than had run them around the roof of their establishment and was selling them out of the warehouse.


Of course we had to pick out a name for our rail road and after Cheryl and I (Rich) discussed it she came up with C&RR Railroad. (It's Cheryl and Rich Reiffer). 


Now to make it easy for everyone to see our layout as we progress to install it I have set up a myspace account and it is located at"


http://www.myspace.com/richard.reiffer

Just click on the photos section and you can see the progress. I set this up so other friends can see it on line as well as folks from this forum. 

I will keep updating it as we proceed so if you see any BIG mistakes let me know.









Thanks for looking
Rich Reiffer


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

That is looking great Rich. 

Dave


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

No myspace here. Set up on facebook and I don't even have time for that! 

-Brian


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

The viewing of the myspace link does not require an account to see. Just jump to it and view. 

RJR


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

By popular demand all of the pictures are on Facebook







as well (in fact I will only keep the Facebook site up to date in the future) so please go to:

www.facebook.com/richard.reiffer 

and you can see the progress! I hope everyone enjoys them.


RJR


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I coulnt get into either facebook or my space. I think it would be easier if you can post some pictures on here rather then having to cut and paste etc....


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

I went to your facebook www.facebook.com/richard.reiffer and couldn't find the pics. Do you need to unlock them? 

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just post the pictures here, thats what these forums are for.........


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the pictures, but I do not and don't plan to have a facebook account. How about posting the pictures here like everybody else? 

Thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Be a good idea to just post the pics here. I can never find stuff on face book and also do not like to have to register. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok all, how do I add pictures to this site? Do I need to be a 1st Class Member to do so?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can get an available web link to your pictures, that can be used to post pictures here. In my case, I am a First Class member here and use the pictures stored here on other web sites.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 26 Jul 2009 12:35 PM 
Ok all, how do I add pictures to this site? Do I need to be a 1st Class Member to do so? Here you go

*Q7. How do I use the Quick Reply Editor to post a reply?*


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of the tips and suggestions. (By the way, what is the total storage available to 1st class members? )

My main reason for using Facebook was because it is free and generally available to anyone. I guess I should have stuck to keeping a duplicate set of the pictures on MySpace because those are accessible by anyone. I was looking for a site where both people on this forum and others outside could enjoy them. I will keep looking for something where by I only have to upload once.

RJR


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich

100MB

*What is 1st Class Membership*


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I like photobucket for a picture site!!!!


This is where I keep my pictures for my family who is out of town so they can see it grow!
http://s709.photobucket.com/albums/...0Railroad/


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Photobucket is good as well as any free sites that you can download pictures to. I use tiny pics www.tinypic.com All you do is uplaod your photos set the size and it gives you the links for forums, e-mails, direct link etc.... Then all you do is cut and paste into the forums.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

Thanks for the tips on where to put the pictures. I will set up a site on one of these and re-create this post so it is easliy viewable by others! 

Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

I have posted two new posts that cover the build of the railroad to date and YES the pictures are now properly embedded within the posts. Thanks for all of the tips on how to do this! 

Rich


----------

